# Butterflies in my tummy



## OzziBoy

Hello wonderful people. My first post so treat me gently please! 

*Some context ...*
I've "met" a lovely Romanian girl online and we've started chatting on cam/IM and emailing. Her English is basic and my Romanian is non-existent so I have been trying to learn. We generally talk in 3 or 4 word sentences. Google translation can only take me so far. 

We're just friends and I'm aware that our distance will probably preclude any real relationship occurring (but who knows). She is quite timid and I am constantly trying to get her to blush so any phrases that can help that too would be much appreciated. 

*A few things I would like to be able to say ...*


I get butterflies in my tummy whenever I ... see you / get your message / see your smile.

 <please ask only one question per thread>

Mulţumesc


----------



## farscape

"I get butterflies in my tummy whenever I ... see you / get your message  /  see your smile"

*Sunt foarte emoţionat* or if you want to be very romantic, *Simt  o emoţie inefabilă* (_I feel an ineffable emotion_) *de  fiecare dată când te vad/primesc un mesaj de la tine/te văd zâmbind*.

Later,


----------



## OzziBoy

Thanks farscape. Very helpful.

I assume a direct translation wouldn't have the same meaning? _fluturi in burtica meu_

Mulţumesc


----------



## farscape

You're right, most likely *simt/am fluturaşi în burtică* is  something a child might say refering to stomach problems.

Side note: *burtica* (_n. fem._) *mea* (_poss. pron.  fem._)

Later,


----------



## esinis

You can easily say "Am fluturi in stomac", she will get the meaning; though I guess the expression is pretty much borrowed from English.


----------

